# New Viv Project



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

This is our new viv project. Had some space under the front which was being used for storage - storage?! Who needs storage! But another viv.. well everyone needs that!

It's going to be for an adult female hogg island boa. It's about 6 foot at the widest point at the front, but 4 foot at the back because the walls are diagonal. It's almost 3 foot deep and 2 foot high.

So far we just have managed to get all the storage out, clear out the old pipes that were under there. As it's brick walls and pretty cold will be coating the walls with insulation soon and then I think we're putting contiboard on top of that, and then backing.. and going to be using waterproof liner and then lino on the floor. Heating wise I'll probably be putting a 500w AHS in there to keep the temperatures steady

Watch this space to see how it goes, hope it's not a huge disaster:

Step one: Clearing the space


----------



## nebski (Mar 26, 2007)

thats goona be awsome, it wont patrude from the wall as its in the wall lol. i really want to build it lol can i help. you could fit a pool in there for the hog. good luck !!!!!


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

thats gonna look awesome!!
post pics of your progress!


----------



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

Great usage of wasted space : victory:


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

would also insulate floor also.

i see the MRCT (multi role combat tool) (the hamma!!) is ready for deployment! or has just been in action..........


----------



## ez4pro (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice - keep us posted with piccys as you go

Chris


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i can already picture it, nice 1, be a really nice piece when finished :no1:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Taking forever!!

Still don't have the accessories, branches, water feature, hide rock etc. finished but here's how it looks now

Definitely better than that smelly cupboard


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

wicked,how did ya do the backing?


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

that is a great change of space usage. if i had a cupboard like that... id do same lol

Nice one my friend!!


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

this viv is gonna be awesome


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice work Christy :no1:



paulskin said:


> wicked,how did ya do the backing?


Looks like Exo terra backgrounds with grout on them?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Anthony said:


> Looks like Exo terra backgrounds with grout on them?


Yup! Was pretty simple really. There's also insulation and lino beneath the aspen.

Going to now paper machier some natural looking rock formation style water bowls and hides big enough for a 6 foot boa, and figure out how to get some large branches in there before it's ready for the occupant


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

Athravan said:


> Yup! Was pretty simple really. There's also insulation and lino beneath the aspen.
> 
> Going to now paper machier some natural looking rock formation style water bowls and hides big enough for a 6 foot boa, and figure out how to get some large branches in there before it's ready for the occupant


Sounds lovely, keep us updated with pics : victory:


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

hey that looks great, was it a fireplace?

i know my fireplace would look better as a viv! lol

top stuff, cant wait to see finished pics


----------



## johnz_snow (May 31, 2007)

looks great,


----------



## slimrob (Mar 11, 2006)

looks great mate, and much better use than say putting the mother-inlaw in there hehe


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

wow thats impressive! :notworthy:


----------



## ingwerules (Jan 22, 2008)

zukomonitor said:


> hey that looks great, was it a fireplace?
> 
> no its a bay window of sorts and they've done a good job!
> 
> wish christy had given me a shout to build it for her, would've been a nice little project.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

what will be going in it?

Josh


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

browner93 said:


> what will be going in it?
> 
> Josh


A 6 foot female Hogg Island boa for now, and hopefully after quarantine a male to go with her.


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Fantastic Athraven!
Shows if you use your imagination, wonders can work. Cracking Idea. Love the background.


----------

